# Yup, It's Thursday.........that would be bread day around here.



## Devo1 (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Devo1 (Jun 6, 2019)

I cook my bread to IT of 203F which works out perfect for my needs. The two small loafs took 30 minutes @300 degree F for oven temp. The larger one, clay pan took another 10 minutes longer to get to IT of 203. At the time of removing the smaller ones is when I removed the lid from the clay pan to brown the top. Getting pretty good at this bread stuff. Having higher temps outside now also helps with the dough rising. What used to take the better part of the day in winter is done in a few hours now. :)


----------

